# SUPER(ryo)BEE project



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2018)

I know….. another project, and I haven't finished the last 10...….
1940 S/N D2327 The New World + Ryobi 30cc Over Head Cam (not just valve) power plant. (these things really honk!)
Ok, Purchased a S430  powerhead for $60 shipped
remove powerhead from tool output shaft
hacksaw off excess material
remove clutch drive housing
make shim sleave to bring to 1/2" od to fit 1/2" id bike cog (off garage door opener or maybe self propelled mower)
install into recoil/clutch housing
re-install on engine
Bottom bracket crank was turned down to 1/2" to mount a 4 step pulley (for another project), but mounted a 16" sidewalk bike chainwheel cog to large size end.
design/build mounting brackets
after many trial fits....
Over head Cam bike engine.


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2018)

Dang! I needed a weed wacker! Nice work!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2018)

I have two wackers, a 2 cycle and a 4 cycle.....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2018)

bike said:


> Dang! I needed a weed wacker! Nice work!



thanks Paul.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 10, 2018)

It sure fits in the space easily enough!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2018)

More progress....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 26, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I know….. another project, and I haven't finished the last 10...….
> 1940 S/N D2327 The New World + Ryobi 30cc Over Head Cam (not just valve) power plant. (these things really honk!)
> Ok, Purchased a S430  powerhead for $60 shipped
> remove powerhead from tool output shaft
> ...



Man , now that is pure GENIUS!!! How fast will these things go? It looks fast just standing still!!! RIDE Fast. Razin.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

Best of all, you can run TWO chainguards! Cool


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 26, 2019)

bricycle said:


> More progress....
> View attachment 871355
> 
> View attachment 871356
> ...



Where the hell do you put your feet??? Razin.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2019)

yea, I'll put some hi-Way pegs on her.... also figuring out how to add some 'lil pedals so's I can call it a moped.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

bricycle said:


> yea, I'll put some hi-Way pegs on her.... also figuring out how to add some 'lil pedals so's I can call it a moped.



Keep up the good work!! Razin.


----------

